# yay first stage of litter kwitter



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

Got Coleo to use it, he was showed big toilet then his little one 
ignore mess of bathroom


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh well done! Clever Coleo


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*thats brilliant  well done  *


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awww bless him,


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

What a clever little man Coleo is


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Well done Coleo. That looks well cool.


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Clever little boy!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

Well done Coleo - let's hope it continues!!!

Lou
X


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

well done, it just takes a bit of getting used to the smaller tray and less space to scratch in before hand.

Just a little tip for litter removal - i always found the scoops far too big to use it the LK so I actually found that the sainsburys basics ice cream scoop (white plastic)works brilliantly at scooping out the waste - obviously not what it was designed for but it does really work well.


----------



## Cats_Shadow (Oct 17, 2008)

does not look too happy about being photographed taking a poo!


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

wee wee lol @) x


----------

